# ink flow



## glycerine (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, so I made my first fountain pen few weeks back and have been very happy with the way it writes.  Until yesterday.  The ink flow seems to have slowed down.  The ink is not as dark (it's faded looking).  I cleaned the nib with water, I replaced the ink cartridge and it's still doing it, maybe even worse since I cleaned it and I've cleaned it twice.  This is a kit nib, so maybe that just get crappy after a few weeks of writing?  Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 25, 2009)

You should first click on the library and look through the "Behind the Nib" articles.  It gives you pretty good instruction on adjusting the tines.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 25, 2009)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> You should first click on the library and look through the "Behind the Nib" articles. It gives you pretty good instruction on adjusting the tines.


 
Ok, thank you.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, I made a few adjustments and now I think it's flowing a little too well.  I can't write fast enough to keep up with it!  Thanks for the info... minute adjustments is the key, I'll have to remember that next time.


----------

